# ATI Radeon 9800 Pro - kaufen ?



## grashupfa (15. März 2004)

Hi

Ich habe eine relativ alte Grafikkarte in meinem Computer drinnen (Geforce 2) und dacht mir mal, ich schau mich nach einer neuen um.
Da stieß ich über die ATI Radeo 9800 Pro von Sapphire mit 128MB DDR,
was sagt ihr zu der?

Zahlt es sich aus Geld in diese Karte zu investieren, oder gibt es bessere zu diesem (oder einem ähnlich) günstigem Preis (220€) ..... 

Hat Vielleicht wer die Karte von euch ? Vielleicht kann mir ja wer darüber berichten 

mfG
Grashupfa


----------



## grashupfa (17. März 2004)

Kann mir niemand hier etwas zu diesem Thema berichten ?
Bitte, es würde mir sehr weiterhelfen


----------



## Julien (17. März 2004)

Radeon Grafikchips finde ich ganz toll. Sind gut zu gebrauchen haben aber hin und wieder Treiber-Fehler.Im allgemeinen würde ich erst mal checken ob dein Mainboard AGP 8 x unterstützt. 

Es kommt halt auch noch drauf an ob du jetzt mit dieser Karte die Optimale "Super" Grafik erreichen möchtest, ob du es für allgemeine Grafik-Anwendungen einsetzt. 

Was hast du denn für ein System?


----------



## grashupfa (17. März 2004)

Ja, also eigentlich wollte ich mir für die Karte noch in passendes Mainboard (vielleicht: ASUS P4C800) kaufen. Die CPU steht noch nicht fest, wird aber wahrscheinlich so um die 3,2 GHz betragen. Außerdem werde ich mir 2 exakt gleiche 512 DDR - Ram Riegel kaufen, um das sie besser nutzen zu können (Mainboard unterstüzt Dual-Channel Ram) 

Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt z.B. die 128 MB Variante zu kaufen, oder ob die absolut nichts bringt und man sich doch besser die 256 MB Variante kauft


----------



## Christian Fein (17. März 2004)

Also ich habe die Radeon9800 128 MB Karte und ich sehe 
nirgends problemchen


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von grashupfa _
> *Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt z.B. die 128 MB Variante zu kaufen, oder ob die absolut nichts bringt und man sich doch besser die 256 MB Variante kauft  *



Naja wenn du zum Bsp.  Gothic 2 zockst oder sonstige aufwendige Games mit vielen Texturen und grossen Levels wird sich das schon auszahlen wenn du die 256MB Variante nimmst,da somit die Grafikkarte die Texturen schön auf die 256MB verteilen kann


----------

